#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Fantasma Real Aparece em Cena de Filme!

## Pedro0278

Fantasma Real Aparece em Cena de Filme!
Três Solteirões e 1 bebê (fantasma) Sinistro!
Lembram daquela história de que aparecia um fantasma neste filme?? Pois é, saiu a análise do filme...
Pelo que foi dito pelos especialistas a imagem tem 90% de chance de ser verdadeira!
Imagem do "garoto espírito":

Link aqui ----> baby

Sinistro!
Sinceramente, se isso não for montagem, pq parece ser real, e a fonte é confiável, é de Dar medo! 
Reparem bem no garoto no fundo... atrás da cortina, nossa é demais, eu tenho medo.

----------


## Sukkubus

Pedro... eu creio que seja real sim.

Mas o que esse menino estava fazendo alí... só Deus sabe!

 :Goodnight:

----------


## Pedro0278

É... o que será que o menino estava fazendo alí?

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Pedro0278

> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk o que rapaz... voce caiu foi pra trás.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk o que rapaz... voce caiu foi pra trás.


 "SE" estivesse olhando eu talvez teria me assustado, porem eu tava no forum e deixei a pagina carregando, só ouvi o barulho...

----------


## Sukkubus

Isso é raro de acontecer  :Smile: 

Tem piores, se encontrar te mando... rs

----------


## Pedro0278

> "SE" estivesse olhando eu talvez teria me assustado, porem eu tava no forum e deixei a pagina carregando, só ouvi o barulho...


ó o H dele...

Isso deve ter corrido a casa toda assombrado.

----------


## damacenoneto

kct.... foi pior do que saber que a anatel tava na torre...

----------


## Frusciante

> kct.... foi pior do que saber que a anatel tava na torre...


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Eu também num assustei...me senti olhando no espelho UahuHAuhUauHUAHu

----------


## lipeiori

Quero ver alguém achar o defeito dessa foto:

http://images.encyclopediadramatica....nt_hallway.gif

----------


## Pedro0278

Colé Lipe... depois de vc ter caido da cadeira e ter ficado longe do pc meia hora todo abafado, vc me vem com esse ai de brinquedo?

----------


## Frusciante

Manos, vocês estão ficando sem graça kkk

----------


## onnet

Obrigado, esse susto me deixou com dor de cabeça........kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

----------


## GiluanMoral

Nem deu pra assustar Eu abri a nova guia e fiquei lendo os comentarios :P:P:P
E a caxa tava desligada... Quando mudei de guia a imagem tava sumindo já. :Dancing2:

----------


## bjaraujo

Acho que é montagem, se prestar bastante atenção verá que ele é ligeiramente azulado e não gera sombra no cenário, deveria já que, supostamente, foi capturado pela câmera.

----------


## Frusciante

> Acho que é montagem, se prestar bastante atenção verá que ele é ligeiramente azulado e não gera sombra no cenário, deveria já que, supostamente, foi capturado pela câmera.


Mano, segundo a física sem noção, fantasmas são seres translúcidos.
Ou seja, não possuem sombras devido a luz não realizar projeção em seu corpo.
Mas pode ser que seja uma montagem. Se formos levar em conta esta questão física, o fantasminha não poderia ter brilho de um lado do corpo, e a outra parte do corpo mais escura.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

pu... que pa..., cuase infartei ............

----------


## GiluanMoral

> Mano, segundo a física sem noção, fantasmas são seres translúcidos.
> Ou seja, não possuem sombras devido a luz não realizar projeção em seu corpo.
> Mas pode ser que seja uma montagem. Se formos levar em conta esta questão física, o fantasminha não poderia ter brilho de um lado do corpo, e a outra parte do corpo mais escura.


Se a luz não realiza projeções do corpo do fantasma então ele não pode ser visto.

----------


## Frusciante

> Se a luz não realiza projeções do corpo do fantasma então ele não pode ser visto.


É por isso que trata-se de fantasma...
Não necessita de luz para ser visto ou refletir em algum lugar.

----------


## larryhc

AOOOO BUDEGA!!!

pô na hora pensei na TIA ANA, meu coracion quase pulou pra fora, ui ui ui...

jEsuIs!!!

 :2in1:

----------


## multlink

ikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## lipeiori

> Colé Lipe... depois de vc ter caido da cadeira e ter ficado longe do pc meia hora todo abafado, vc me vem com esse ai de brinquedo?


Eu tomei susto sim, ainda mais com aquele grito la... eu ligo o som do pc no mini system e tava no volume 25 pq tava assistindo filme...

----------


## Sukkubus

Odeio essas fotos que "pulam" coisas na frente, rs. Do fundo do meu coração, eu fico até com dor de cabeça... rs.

----------


## Pedro0278

Mais uma que pulou...

Fiquei surpreso com esse tópico...

Muita gente aqui é fera em Linux, Mikrotik, Wireless e descobri que sao excelentes parapsicologos tambem...

Tem ate gente que sabe quais sao as circunstancias que um fantasma aparece... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Que divertido... quem sera a proxima vitma?

----------


## Sukkubus

> Mais uma que pulou...
> 
> Fiquei surpreso com esse tópico...
> 
> Muita gente aqui é fera em Linux, Mikrotik, Wireless e descobri que sao excelentes parapsicologos tambem...
> 
> Tem ate gente que sabe quais sao as circunstancias que um fantasma aparece... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> Que divertido... quem sera a proxima vitma?


Que terrorista que você é, Pedro :P vou chamar o Padre Quevedo...  :Call:  

 :Rofl:

----------


## Pedro0278

> Que terrorista que você é, Pedro :P vou chamar o Padre Quevedo...



Ele vai falar "eu vou desvendar, és una mentira, és una farsa... es uno engodo..."

(antes disso ele ja levou o susto dele)

----------


## lipeiori

Isso non ecziste!

----------

